# 2. Lönskrug "Warm-up-Marathon" im schönen Solling [37603 Holzminden]



## .Torben.H. (10. Januar 2008)

*Esrmal ein sportliches "Hallo" an alle MTBler...*

Bald ist es wieder so weit. Das Wintertraining nimmt sein Ende und die ersten Rennen stehen an. Eines davon ist der *2. Lönskrug "Warm-up-Marathon"*am *13. April 08*, welchen ich Euch hiermit nahe legen möchte. Im vergangenen Jahr hieß der Marathon nur "Warm-up-Marathon" und war ein guter Einstieg in die Sasion, wie man auch dem Feedback der Teilnehmer entnehmen konnte.
Auch dieses Jahr werden wir alles Mögliche daran setzen die Teilnehmer zufrieden zu stimmen. Also wer einmal Lust hat ein Teil des schönen Sollings zu erleben, der schaue sich mal folgendes an!!

2. Lönskrug "Warm-up-Marathon"

*Challenge4MTB*

Wie auch im letzten Jahr ist der Marathon auch das erste Rennen in der Challenge4MTB Rennserie.
Alle Infos zu der Serie auch auf der Internetseite.

Ich hoffe man sieht sich 

Gruß 

Torben


----------



## RAINBOW (1. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

für alle, die am 13. April mitfahren wollen, besteht ab sofort Anmeldemöglichkeit. Die Online-Anmeldung wurde am 01. Februar freigeschaltet. Also, schaut doch mal vorbei...http://marathon.ddmc-solling.de


Greetz
Rainbow


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manuel e. (1. Februar 2008)

moinsen!!!
und zack, angemeldet.  


gruss manuel.


----------



## Adrenalino (1. Februar 2008)

Euer Termin ist schon in unsere Datenbank aufgenommen :

www.riegelhof-racing.de/race_calendar/

Jetzt würde ich aber gerne noch die HM zu den einzelnen Strecken wissen. Auf eurer informativen Seite fehlt ausgerechnet diese Angabe


----------



## s-works speci (2. Februar 2008)

Ja, die Höhenmeter würden mich auch interessieren.
Sieht aber nach einen netten Warm up aus.


----------



## RAINBOW (2. Februar 2008)

Moin,

also die genauen Höhenmeterangaben müssten innerhalb der nächsten Tage folgen. Die Strecke werden wir noch mit unserem neuen GPS Gerät aufzeichnen und auch die Strecke online setzen . Habt noch ein bisschen Geduld...die Anmeldung ist jedenfalls schonmal um zwei Monate früher on, als im letzten Jahr.

Greetz
Rainbow


----------



## kangaroo-power (2. Februar 2008)

Also so schlimm sind die Höhenmeter nicht. Da ist, wenn es die gleich Strecke vom Vorjahr ist, nur am Anfang nach dem Start ein "Lustigberg" den man recht einfach mit Maxpuls raufkommt und dann habe ich da noch den oberen Teil des Wiesenweges in Erinnerung....sehr lustig. Ansonsten kann man die Strecke problemlos ohne vordere Bremse fahren...ist mir jedenfalls im letzten Jahr gelungen.
.....und angemeldet !!!!


----------



## RAINBOW (9. Februar 2008)

Hey,

ab sofort ist auf der Veranstaltungs-Homepage (http://marathon.ddmc-solling.de)
ein Höhenprofil sowie eine Karte zur Strecke einzusehen.
Demnächst folgt auch noch eine Starterliste. Einfach mal vorbeischauen, es tut sich also noch so einiges.

Gruß
Rainbow


----------



## xbiker1000 (16. März 2008)

Wann kommt den die Starterliste?


----------



## RAINBOW (16. März 2008)

Hi xbiker100,

die angekündigte Starterliste müsste innerhalb der nächsten Tage fertig sein. Keine Sorge, unser zuständiger Administrator kümmert sich schon drum.
Einfach mal im Auge behalten...http://marathon.ddmc-solling.de

Viele Grüße
Rainbow


----------



## ralf_g (16. März 2008)

Hey,
kann leider diese Jahr nicht teilnehmen   
Wünsche euch viel Spass...

Gruß, Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitten (16. März 2008)

Der Marathon soll ja letztes Jahr der Knaller gewesen sein, mit super Kritiken im Gästebuch. Leider konnte ich nicht daran teil nehmen, aber dieses Jahr bin ich dabei.


----------



## ratpack (20. März 2008)

Hallo,
letztes Jahr war die Veranstaltung absolut top.  
Wir, das Team Rat Pack, sind auf alle Fälle wieder dabei!
Gruß Dieter


----------



## xbiker1000 (26. März 2008)

Hallo Dieter,

schön das Ihr wieder dabei seit!!!!


----------



## NoBrakeR (29. März 2008)

Hab mich gerade angemeldet. Es juckt schon...  
Gruß, Ralph
Team NoBrake


----------



## Pitten (3. April 2008)

Werde mich heute auch anmelden. Das Event darf man nicht verpassen.
ein echtes Highlight.


----------



## RAINBOW (3. April 2008)

Hallo Leute,

endlich steht ein Termin zur Streckenbesichtigung fest. Eine Streckenführung findet am kommenden Sonntag, den 6. April statt. Treffpunkt ist um 11 Uhr am Lönskrug in Hellental.

Viele Grüße
Rainbow


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xbiker1000 (6. April 2008)

Kann leider zur Steckenbesichtigung nicht kommen :-(


----------



## ratpack (8. April 2008)

So,
die Anmeldungen sind raus. Wir kommen mit insges. 11 Startern. Nun seht mal zu, dass ihr das Wetter wieder so hinbekommt wie im letzten Jahr.
Gruß Dieter


----------



## Duafüxin (8. April 2008)

Sonnig, 14°C! Na, wenn das nix ist


----------



## Roudy-Radler (9. April 2008)

Hi,

wie sind die Streckenverhältnisse ?
Wie überall hat es sicher auch bei euch in der letzten Zeit viel geregnet.
Bleibt der Boden dann Dauerfeucht oder trocknet der im Solling schnell ab ?
Ich erinnere mich z.B. an den "Nutella-Trail" in Bad Pyrmont.
Wurde die Strecke zum Vorjahr verändert ?

Bis Sonntag


----------



## .Torben.H. (9. April 2008)

Hallo roudy_da_tree

Also zu dem ersten Punkt, den Streckenverhältnissen, lässt sich sagen, dass wenn das Wetter einigermaßen so bleibt es leicht matschig sein wird. Aber auch nur an paar Stellen. Aufgrund von Problemen mit der Forst mussten wir die Strecke umändern. Ich bin aber der Meinung es wurde nichts anspruchsvoller gestaltet. Wenn nicht sogar etwas leichter, da ca. 50hm rausgenommen wurden. Also falls wir keine großen Wolkenbrüche mehr geben sollte wird größtenteils trockene Strecke.

PS: So extreme " Nutella Trails" gibts bei uns leider nicht  .

Gruß Torben


----------



## Pitten (10. April 2008)

Habe mal bei Wetter.com reingeschaut.
Sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus.
Samstag soll es evtl. noch mal ein bisschen regnen aber Sonntag soll eigentlich trocken bleiben und die Sonne rauskommen.
http://www.wetter.com/v2/index.php?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7011&type=WORLD&id=16406


----------



## ratpack (14. April 2008)

Hallo,
das war ein prima Start in die Saison. Gute Strecke und sogar das schaurige Aprilwetter hat um Hellental einen Bogen gemacht. So konnten wir den Marathon ohne Regen, zum Teil bei Sonnenschein, fahren. Ein guter Anfang für die Challenge4MTB.
Wir sehen uns bei KamiCup.
Gruß Dieter


----------



## RAINBOW (7. August 2008)

test


----------

